# bob sikes



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Any one been catching any kings off the sikes pier....I am thinking about goin but aint sure what poles to take to target what....Might just take them all...Thanks

Matt


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hell, take em all


----------

